# Cubase 12 release date game :-)



## 3DC (Feb 11, 2022)

I know Cubase 12 is going to be released TOMORROW™ and WHEN ITS READY™ but I invite you to guess the nearest date. 
Lets see who wins. The winner gets VI-Control "Lucky Guess" award. 







I am guessing February 15.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 11, 2022)

February 22. 2202-2022. That’s like deep and all TENET-y and sh*t


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 11, 2022)

We better put a bet on, whether this new version will matter at all for us.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 11, 2022)

It'll be on a Wednesday.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 11, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> We better put a bet on, whether this new version will matter at all for us.


Being able to do a quick project on my laptop without having a dongle poking into my leg will matter for me.


----------



## dylanmixer (Feb 11, 2022)

Last year it was released on the 11th. This year it will be the 12th.


----------



## emulator (Feb 11, 2022)

17.02.2022


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 11, 2022)

Prockamanisc said:


> Being able to do a quick project on my laptop without having a dongle poking into my leg will matter for me.


Yeah, this is gonna be awesome. Should have been made available for 10 and 11 as well though.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Feb 11, 2022)

So years ago with another software, I would occasionally update before it was publicly announced. once I actually had an update before anyone. Is that possible with Cubase? Can you check for an update and have it before it is announced?


----------



## Brian2112 (Feb 11, 2022)

March 15 2022. Beware.


----------



## KEM (Feb 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> February 22. 2202-2022. That’s like deep and all TENET-y and sh*t



Did somebody say TENET?!


----------



## RSK (Feb 11, 2022)

KEM said:


> Did somebody say TENET?!


Oh dear.....


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

What are the odds it comes out in February? Or even in Q1?


----------



## KEM (Feb 15, 2022)

I thought it was coming out in November like always…


----------



## dylanmixer (Feb 15, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What are the odds it comes out in February? Or even in Q1?


They said that it would be right behind Dorcio, which came out a few weeks ago.


----------



## KEM (Feb 15, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> They said that it would be right behind Dorcio, which came out a few weeks ago.



If that’s true I’ll take it, I was fully prepared to wait until Winter so getting it soon would be awesome


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Feb 19, 2022)

Apparently it's likely coming out in March?


----------



## KEM (Feb 19, 2022)

ChickenAndARoll said:


> Apparently it's likely coming out in March?




Yesssss!!


----------



## Fidelity (Feb 19, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Dorcio


I haven't met her, is she cute?

Anyways, it's been released mid November for the past 4 versions like clockwork and the first week of December for the 5 versions prior to that. It was erratic before that. March would signal a return to normal mayhem, but I refuse to bet against precision from a tech company based in Germany - so I'm going with September despite their own literal tweet. Everyone knows birds aren't real, so prove me wrong, Steinberg


----------



## eNGee (Feb 20, 2022)

My guess is 1st of April with 40% discount :D


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 20, 2022)

So then it's settled, it'll be either March 16th or 23rd.


----------



## antic604 (Feb 21, 2022)

eNGee said:


> My guess is 1st of April with 40% discount :D


Sounds very plausible


----------



## gohrev (Feb 21, 2022)

9 March.

(why not?)


----------



## antic604 (Feb 21, 2022)

gohrev said:


> 9 March.
> 
> (why not?)


9+3 = 12


----------



## iMovieShout (Feb 21, 2022)

30th November 2024 ?!?!?!?


----------



## BRVLN (Feb 22, 2022)

Found this on Facebook! 👀


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 22, 2022)

Awesome!! So it will probably be out 2 or 3 days before that event.


----------



## KEM (Feb 22, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Awesome!! So it will probably be out 2 or 3 days before that event.



Why before?


----------



## dylanmixer (Feb 22, 2022)

They confirmed on the Steiny forums that it would be released on a Wednesday per usual. So it'll be March 2nd if I had to guess.


----------



## KEM (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m just happy I get it for free lol


----------



## eNGee (Feb 22, 2022)

Not free for me, but yippee nevertheless!!


----------



## antic604 (Feb 22, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Awesome!! So it will probably be out 2 or 3 days before that event.


If anything, will be after that. They need to be able to record the participants reacting to new features, capture the "spontaneous" intrviews, etc.


----------



## antic604 (Feb 23, 2022)

In yesterday's livestream Greg Ondo said that if anyone wants to take advantage of free upgrade grace period then they should hurry up, so early March indeed sounds plausible:


----------



## Laddy (Mar 2, 2022)

It's out today, it seems. Downloading from Steinberg Download manager now.
No info about upgrade prices yet.


----------



## ConantheLibrarian (Mar 2, 2022)

Laddy said:


> It's out today, it seems. Downloading from Steinberg Download manager now.
> No info about upgrade prices yet.



They stay the same, so 99€ (in Germany) for the full version. At least that was announced in their forum by a rep a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## eNGee (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes I think it is the same prices. I'm seeing the same upgrade price as before one year (i.e. $164 NZD). 
I have activated it (11 Pro) last July, so I don't have a free upgrade  Anyway, I'm upgrading soon as I like the improvements, especially in the performance (as they said). 








New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 2, 2022)

Cubase 12 is available to buy now and apparently supports VST2 plugins for another 2 years (phew!!).

But when will Nuendo12 be available to buy?


----------



## KEM (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Zanshin (Mar 2, 2022)

How does the free upgrade work? Should we expect a separate email?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 2, 2022)

Well that was epic. I performed maintenance on my elicenser as instructed to get the free upgrade, and My Cubase 11 Pro licence has now disappeared from the dongle......

Tech support is slow at the best of times, this is going to be fun.

Edit: Another maintenance and my licence is not only back, bu has been upgraded to 'grace period eligible'...

Unfortunately the stenberg activation server appear to be under quite a lot of pressure...


----------



## Fidelity (Mar 2, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well that was epic. I performed maintenance on my elicenser as instructed to get the free upgrade, and My Cubase 11 Pro licence has now disappeared from the dongle......
> 
> Tech support is slow at the best of times, this is going to be fun.
> 
> ...


Hope this works out. I haven't even been able to finish updating the elicenser database even with the latest version of the software - they're getting hammered lol.


----------



## aelwyn (Mar 2, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Unfortunately the stenberg activation server appear to be under quite a lot of pressure...


Heck, even their regular website seems to be struggling. Getting a 404 on the Cubase 12 features page (which probably has nothing to do with the activation server). Big day for them.

On an unrelated note, their 404 error image is driving my inner pedant crazy. THOSE CABLES DON'T CONNECT! 🤣 (No wonder there's an error.)


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Should I be seeing Cubase 12 in my online account?

I bought Cubase 11 when the free upgrade to 12 was on offer.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Should I be seeing Cubase 12 in my online account?
> 
> I bought Cubase 11 when the free upgrade to 12 was on offer.


Nope. There's a whole process of upgrading your license (and it's flakey and convoluted).


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Nope. There's a whole process of upgrading your license (and it's flakey and convoluted).


Ok I’ll go off and read up on it….


----------



## antic604 (Mar 3, 2022)

aelwyn said:


> ...On an unrelated note, their 404 error image is driving my inner pedant crazy. THOSE CABLES DON'T CONNECT! 🤣


I think that's the whole point.


----------



## richiebee (Mar 3, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well that was epic. I performed maintenance on my elicenser as instructed to get the free upgrade, and My Cubase 11 Pro licence has now disappeared from the dongle......
> 
> Tech support is slow at the best of times, this is going to be fun.
> 
> ...


I had problems with mine too, and a heart attack moment when all my licenses disappeared from my dongle, but Steinberg (Canada) was very quick to respond, and I was fixed within 45 minutes. Upgrading that "grace period license" seemed to be pretty convoluted. Server response was very slow, not surprisingly for release day. U/G doesn't seem to have brought over _all_ my settings, so setting it up the way I want it, might take a little while. I've put that off for now, and will stick with 11 until the weekend at least. Seems pretty snappy though even on my modest laptop.


----------

